# Awing Cleaning - Mildew!



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I've been bad about cleaning the underside of the awning since we've had our outback...so I searched and tried a few of the suggestions here and just wanted to share with you my experiences....

First - I tried the bleach + dish soap + water mixture...I used a stiff bristle brush and spread the solution on the canopy underside, rolled it up, waited, and hosed off...The result was so-so..I guess since the stains were on for awhile it was going to take more elbow grease. I tried adding more bleach and it seemed to do a bit better, but, the stains still remained.

Second - I found this stuff - Mold Armor - at BJ's. I bought a 2 pack for $8.99 and tried it today. I applied the solution for a few minutes and then rinsed. There was some noticeable difference this time around. I wanted to make sure that this product worked and tried some on the side of our garage (has some mold) and it worked great!!. I am going to go and apply another round of it after the bottom dries and will let you know how it turns out...

Just curious as to what others are using and/or how they are cleaning their awnings...How frequent do you clean after every trip, once a week, end of season?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I've used bleach and water. Also used Simple Green and water.

Brushed it on with a broom and rinsed it off with the hose.

Worked pretty good.

Good luck with yours.

Mark


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Someone on the forum suggested at one time to use soap and bleach. Spray it on the awning then roll the awning up for a few minutes. Unroll and wash. I tried it and thought it worked pretty well.

I improved (in my opinion) this method. I put some liquid car wash and some bleach in an empty hose end sprayer like the one pictured below. I then spray the awning. It makes nice thick suds and roll up the awning. After that I rinse out the sprayer and just put in car wash and clean the trailer. When I'm done I unroll the awning and scrub it off with a car wash brush and rinse as needed. The sprayer makes the whole wash job much easier since you just spray the soap where you want it to go. Push the button on the sprayer to stop the soap and rinse.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

I am a long time customer of Charlie's Soap - sold in some stores, but I buy online - google it. Used full strength, it cleans anything but is not harsh at all. I use it on everything from outdoor furniture to spot cleaning my laundry. Diluted, I use it in my carpet cleaner, to clean tile, linoleum, whatever. I've always used Charlie's soap on my awning, let it sit and spray off. I haven't used it on the Outback, been using wash and wax, but used it all the time on the pop up. Works great on bugs! Got my dad hooked on it; he's retired but rebuilds cars and airplanes for a hobby and he loves the stuff. He also uses it on his 5th after travelling.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I found simple green and black streak remover to work well

Be careful with the bleach mixture roll up method of cleaning.............. if to much bleach you will







/distort the top color of your awning







............. Don't ask me how i know


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

This is the ticket: Krud Kutter
They sell it at home depot and Ace
it'll klean up that OB pretty good too..
Did wonders on my Vinyl siding and Resin Furniture


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I use a mix of bleach and simple green. ----Mike


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

I use a mix of bleach and simple green.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Clorox Clean-up spray, I spray it on in small sections, then I use a brush to clean it, it doesn't take much effort, and I just hose it off when I am done.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

With the exception of a few spots, the mold armor worked great.....lots of good suggestions and I am keeping the bottles to use with maybe some bleach and detergent....I am sure everyone is, but, please be careful when mixing cleaning chemicals together...Our neighbor mixed bleach and ammonia and nearly was lethal for him.

Here are some pics of the awning...sorry didn't take any before shots.....


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice - I wish mine looked that clean!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I've used simple green and when needed, the high strength purple stuff. They got it pretty good.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I had a real bad problem with this from our Spring Break trip. I first hit it with Simple Green, and used the brush I use for the RV itself which isn't to stiff but long enough to get the top and underside. Then I used some Clorox Clean-up spray with a different nozzle so I could spray sections about 4'x'4 and scrub, took a while but came clean. I was sure to rinse heavily between washings and when I was done too. I then applied some 303 Protectant and it looked like it was new again.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I went so far as using a pressure washer (don't do it - a recommendation).

But the absolute best thing I found is the "Mr. Clean Magic Eraser Cleaning Sponge". This thing is phenomenal.


----------



## stang5302 (Aug 31, 2010)

I just heard about this from a friend that tried it and his awning looks great, haven't had the time to try it myself yet. He sprayed Simple Green on both sides of his awning, rolled it up, went for a 10 min drive, rolled it back out and rinsed it off. I guess when u go for a drive it scrubs its self, he said worked great.


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

I second the Magic Eraser sponge. They now make a Magic Eraser mop and I think I could probably clean the awning from the ground (or maybe the picnic table) with that.


----------

